# NXT Stand & Deliver 2022 Discussion Thread



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Looking forward to it. Still the best brand for the women's division at the moment. Mania is an absolute disaster for the women's matches so far, hoping they book some good shit for S&D.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503912267875864580

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503916075813064709


----------



## RainmakerV2

Breakker vs. Ziggler

Tony D vs. Ciampa

Cora vs. Mandy

Ladder match for the NA title

Io and KLR vs. Toxic Attraction..(I'm assuming here)

Possible other matches..Gunther vs. Knight? 

I think with at least Rick Steiner coming down for a possible HOF induction that the show ends with Bron celebrating with Rick (and Scott if they can get him) with the belt.

Mandy vs. Cora I'm not sure..I mean Cora is green and Mandy isn't one to carry a match. Maybe they stick a gimmick on it?

Tony D sends Ciampa to the MR.

Thoughts so far?


----------



## RainmakerV2

@Chelsea I didn't see the thread in the ppv forum, just merge.


----------



## TD Stinger

RainmakerV2 said:


> Breakker vs. Ziggler
> 
> Tony D vs. Ciampa
> 
> Cora vs. Mandy
> 
> Ladder match for the NA title
> 
> Io and KLR vs. Toxic Attraction..(I'm assuming here)
> 
> Possible other matches..Gunther vs. Knight?
> 
> I think with at least Rick Steiner coming down for a possible HOF induction that the show ends with Bron celebrating with Rick (and Scott if they can get him) with the belt.
> 
> Mandy vs. Cora I'm not sure..I mean Cora is green and Mandy isn't one to carry a match. Maybe they stick a gimmick on it?
> 
> Tony D sends Ciampa to the MR.
> 
> Thoughts so far?


Ziggler/Bron, Gunther/LA, and Ciampa/D'Angelo could all be good. I think the Triple Threat Tag & Ladder Matches could be great.

As for Mandy vs. Cora....they need to make that a Street Fight or FCA or something. As a normal match it's ceiling is "decent". With weapons it could be something entertaining.


----------



## ThirdMan

TD Stinger said:


> As for Mandy vs. Cora....they need to make that a Street Fight or FCA or something. As a normal match it's ceiling is "decent". With weapons it could be something entertaining.


Dumpster match. First woman to throw her opponent in the dumpster and close the lid, wins.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506476465902305289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506448598757744640


----------



## RainmakerV2

This show is gonna rock balls


----------



## TD Stinger

It'll be cool to see guys like Bron, Melo, Gunther, etc. in front of a crowd of like 5k or whatever they end up doing for this show.


----------



## Prosper

Card looks good. Really not a fan of that main event though.


----------



## Jbardo37

Here for Walter v LA Knight, the best two talents in nxt who should both be on the main roster asap.


----------



## Frost99

Does anyone else remember when the "Takeovers" would be the *SUPERIOR* show especially in-ring & crowd engagement, compared to that year's WM? From Dallas in 2016, Orlando in 2017, New York in 2019. 









Last year & this year NOT SO MUCH, heck if anything this year's is right on par with WM. I have no interest in either. #Sad #IMisstheBlackandGold #FullSail


----------



## RainmakerV2

Odds on one or both of the Steiners coming in to aid Bron from outside interference in the main event?


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508982614606159876


----------



## Victor Chaos

Rooting for Toxic Attraction to go over against everybody.


----------



## La Parka

Hope Toxic Attraction keep the gold. Best stable in wrestling right now.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Hope Grayson Waller wins the ladder match he's too good not to have a title he's by far and away the best wrestler on the NXT 2.0 roster.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I'm hoping that they keep the belts on Toxic Attraction for a little while longer, it's not time to split them up yet. Not unless they're going to set up some type of angle where Gigi beats Mandy for the womens title in the near future.

Toxic Attraction is the most interesting trio stable in WWE since Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Really hoping Waller wins the NA Ladder Match. I think he will for a couple of reasons:

1) They put him in the background slightly as of late, which they tend to do before giving someone a title/push. Thought it was weird how they cooled him down after he performed well in the AJ feud, but it's in line with how they handle giving people MITB etc.

2) The multi-man ladder match allows for a switch from heel to heel without the need for a babyface transitional champ. Waller would do great as the annoying prick with the likes of Grimes chasing him for the title.


----------



## RainmakerV2

My picks..

Breakker (with help from Rick and Scott and all 3 celebrate to end the show.)

Melo. HBK is in love with him. Though I want Waller to win. He's cooled off some and could use the momentum here.

I guess Mandy wins? Putting it on Io would just be backtracking, she needs to go to the MR. KLR doesn't fit 2.0 at all to be honest, and Cora is still super green. But she could definitely lose it.

The Creeds should win so I'll pick em, but I got a bad feeling that new team will jump them mid match and cost them. Again though , putting the belts back on MSK just seems like going backwards and Imperium doesnt really need them either. 

Gunther wins obviously. Knight jobs AGAIN. Hopefully this is it and he goes to Smackdown. 

Tony D sends Ciampa to go sleep with the fishes. Although I don't discount them going with a swerve and having Ciampa go out with a win just for a feel good moment in what will be a very smarky crowd.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Posted these in the wrong thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510240719151190022

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510029305455288328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509973940499853314

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509970961931681796

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510255804733132802


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510250980373315597

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510241900221059081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509682474367991810

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509878312616796165

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509652345868763145
Dolph sold this well


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509629187950317572

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509985330585346051

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510122199654576129


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510256594734485508


----------



## ThirdMan

Heh. They'd better wait until at least 12:40 Eastern before doing the women's tag-title match on the pre-show, because it would appear they didn't let the crowd start filing in until noon.


----------



## Oracle

Mckenzie Mitchell is a babe


----------



## TD Stinger

Excited to these guys in a bigger crowd and see how guys like Bron, Melo, etc. perform.


----------



## ThirdMan

TD Stinger said:


> Excited to these guys in a bigger crowd and see how guys like Bron, Melo, etc. perform.


Oh, they'll probably all try to kill each other, as is NXT tradition.


----------



## Oracle

Wow kinda shocked they did a title change on the pre show. 

I guess Mandy is dropping the title now


----------



## ThirdMan

Pretty good match. Probably the best traditional tag match we've seen from Toxic Attraction. 

I guess Dakota and Raquel will be hanging around NXT for a while yet.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That's fuckin horseshit unless TA is going up.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Going to be a long night. Dominos ordered for energy.


----------



## Kishido

Dominos is trash.


----------



## ThirdMan

Damn. It's, like, 6pm your time, isn't it?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> Damn. It's, like, 6pm your time, isn't it?


Yeah. Probably 4 or 5am by the time WM is over


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kishido said:


> Dominos is trash.


It is, but too lazy to go out today after staying up for Taker last night.


----------



## fabi1982

7pm over here. Lets goooooo


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Yeah. Probably 4 or 5am by the time WM is over


Well, fortunately, you're a vampire, so you'll be OK.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> Well, fortunately, you're a vampire, so you'll be OK.


----------



## ThirdMan

OK, I'm only going to comment between matches for this PLE, and probably not at all during Mania. So enjoy the show, folks.


----------



## La Parka

Ladder match starting us off


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

NXT WOULD fucking start when I just finish work and go out drinking with my mates. It's fucking 1am. Ludicrous start.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Melo or Waller are my preferences. I'm a Grimes fan, but he may go to the main after this.


----------



## Oracle

Crowd seems fucking dead???


----------



## La Parka

Hayes gonna retain


----------



## Kishido

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It is, but too lazy to go out today after staying up for Taker last night.


You have no local Italian restaurant who is delivering?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kishido said:


> You have no local Italian restaurant who is delivering?


Mostly kebab shops around here, with greasy pizzas. 45 minute wait for nearest Italian.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I'm just happy to see an NXT show in this setting. Honestly I find the weekly show hard to watch. I mean alot of in-ring action is quite good. But I'm always so damn distracted by the flashing neon colors everywhere.


----------



## Oracle

The crowd fucking sucks


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Melo is so good. He sells getting hurt after jumping outside. Too many just move straight to the next spot.


----------



## Mr316

Watching NXT for the first time in years. What the hell is that? 😂

Incredibly lame ladder match and what’s wrong with that crowd? So quiet.


----------



## Reversoul

What


----------



## Oracle

Finally some life from the crowd


----------



## TMTT

Mr316 said:


> Watching NXT for the first time in years. What the hell is that? 😂
> 
> Incredibly lame ladder match and what’s wrong with that crowd? So quiet.


No hype anymore. Lack of established stars, back to the early days of NXT.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Elektra


----------



## Oracle

Ladder match has fucking slapped so far


----------



## Kishido

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Mostly kebab shops around here, with greasy pizzas. 45 minute wait for nearest Italian.


Well Ok... Now I understand you


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Laughing at him jumping on there


----------



## La Parka

Every time someone’s climbs the ladder they look around for 10-15 seconds.

hella dumb. I know there have been spots like this before, but it’s usually like once a match. This one is once every attempt.


----------



## Oracle

Broken arm?


----------



## Oracle

Waller is legit injured they ended that so quick


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn I'm shocked. I'm a Grimes fan, but expected Melo or Waller.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well that was a fun ass match.

But God Waller's arm has to be fucked.


----------



## ThirdMan

Everyone worked really hard here. A lot of fun. And FINALLY, Grimes has some gold.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Oracle said:


> Waller is legit injured they ended that so quick


I hope not. He's one of the best things on the show.


----------



## Oracle

Match was great not a fan of the winner personally


----------



## ThirdMan

TD Stinger said:


> Well that was a fun ass match.
> 
> But God Waller's arm has to be fucked.


Yeah, wresters' elbows are generally pretty banged-up just from regular bumps, but that looked pretty nasty.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The spot never made sense either. Fair enough in a 1 v 1 match. But with several other competitors?


----------



## TD Stinger

Oracle said:


> Waller is legit injured they ended that so quick


I mean they probably ended as schedule. The match was over 20 minutes by the time Waller crashed & burned.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Waller should have won. Gay.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510308820484038663


----------



## ThirdMan

Hopefully Waller was just selling, and it wasn't an actual injury.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510308566112088064


----------



## Oracle

I think Ciampa puts Tony D over here


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ciampa 🖤


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Still don't like the new theme


----------



## Reversoul

So stoked for this match.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ciampa goes to the main roster after this?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Triple Ciampa


----------



## Reversoul

Missed the opening match, how was it?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

2 nods already


----------



## DUSTY 74

Ciampa w the emotional goodbye entrance


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510310851680550919


----------



## ProjectGargano

Tony D is mediocre in the ring


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

ProjectGargano said:


> Tony D is mediocre in the ring


Moves well when he's not confused. You can definitely tell he has the collegiate wrestling experience. He'll get there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ciampa has looked great


----------



## DUSTY 74

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Moves well when he's not confused. You can definitely tell he has the collegiate wrestling experience. He'll get there.


Absolutely hes just learning the ropes on the job in front of all of us …. Not in a high school gymnasium in Paris Kentucky


----------



## ProjectGargano

Boooo


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ciampa carried that match. Passed the torch with the DDT on the concrete.


----------



## ThirdMan

Good on Ciampa for putting the new guy over on the way out. Pretty good match.


----------



## American_Nightmare

That was the finish? Underwhelming


----------



## ThirdMan

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## La Parka

Triple H with his son.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This is emotional


----------



## Mainboy

Ciampa leaving WWE?


----------



## DUSTY 74

Hug from triple h


----------



## DUSTY 74

Mainboy said:


> Ciampa leaving WWE?


Going to raw


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nice touch


----------



## ProjectGargano

Mainboy said:


> Ciampa leaving WWE?


Main roster probably


----------



## Oracle

Ciampa is so sad because he's thinking fuck I gotta be on the main roster now


----------



## TMTT

Ciampa to AEW?


----------



## ThirdMan

TMTT said:


> Ciampa to AEW?


He's pretty much already on RAW.


----------



## Mainboy

Good seeing Hunter.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Oracle said:


> Ciampa is so sad because he's thinking fuck I gotta be on the main roster now


I don't blame him. With their track record with NXT guys.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510315383827349509


----------



## TMTT

Spirit Squad


----------



## Oracle

Creed brothers better fucking win


----------



## ThirdMan

TMTT said:


> Spirit Squad


Bit less flippy. Heh.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Idk why, i think the fat guy of the Creed brothers weird.


----------



## ThirdMan

Hmmm. Have they changed _all _of Imperium's music, or just the tag guys?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Did they change Imperium's theme?


----------



## sailord

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Did they change Imperium's theme?


They sure fucking did I'm like wtf is this. I'll definitely miss the old theme. Lol maybe they don't want ppl to chant Walter tho I don't think they will stop happening


----------



## Reservoir Angel

... am I going insane or have they changed Imperium's theme music? 

I haven't been watching NXT regularly for long, so I don't know if it's suddenly changed now, or if Aichner and Barthel use this when it's just them without Gunther.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

sailord said:


> They sure fucking did I'm like wtf is this. I'll definitely miss the old theme. Lol maybe they don't want ppl to chant Walter tho I don't think they will stop happening




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510317653986058247


----------



## sailord

Reservoir Angel said:


> ... am I going insane or have they changed Imperium's theme music?
> 
> I haven't been watching NXT regularly for long, so I don't know if it's suddenly changed now, or if Aichner and Barthel use this when it's just them without Gunther.


They just changed it they had the old one before this ppv


----------



## Reservoir Angel

sailord said:


> They just changed it they had the old one before this ppv


I just... why? Symphony No. 9 was perfect. Fucking hell.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This crowd is so dead...
On the other hand, Aichner is really good.


----------



## sailord

ThirdMan said:


> Hmmm. Have they changed _all _of Imperium's music, or just the tag guys?


I'm going to be annoyed by if I don't hear Walter aka Gunther come out to the bad ass theme hopefully it's just for the tag guys tho I doubt it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Reservoir Angel said:


> I just... why? Symphony No. 9 was perfect. Fucking hell.


I was hoping for a Walter "Nakamura" entrance. Or Gunther.


----------



## sailord

Reservoir Angel said:


> I just... why? Symphony No. 9 was perfect. Fucking hell.


I'm not sure but it's fucking stupid. I'm really going to miss the old one I'm really hoping it's just for the tag I don't think so


----------



## ProjectGargano

It is a good match, this one.


----------



## Oracle

ProjectGargano said:


> This crowd is so dead...
> On the other hand, Aichner is really good.


Yeah for their first road show since COVID I was expecting a an electric crowd instead its just full of casuals who probably don't know who half these guys are.


----------



## untrve_kvlt

I haven't watched wrestling in a couple of years. So far, this has been really fun for me!


----------



## ThirdMan

That was a tremendous finish.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510310991179001865


----------



## Oracle

Fuck me not a huge fan of MSK


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good match. Creed's look better every time I see them.


----------



## RainmakerV2

What the fuck with these winners? Is Hunter back in charge? This shit sucks


----------



## sailord

I'm guessing if they have Walter aka Gunther Lose to la knight with this theme change they might be going to the main roster


----------



## Oracle

I think every title is changing hands


----------



## American_Nightmare

Shit ton of title changes


----------



## TMTT

Oracle said:


> Yeah for their first road show since COVID I was expecting a an electric crowd instead its just full of casuals who probably don't know who half these guys are.


I don't think even many WWE fans know who half of these guys are.


----------



## ThirdMan

The Performance Center crowd has actually stopped chanting "WALTER!", but I'm sure some in the crowd here will still do it. I'm over the name change, as long as GUNTHER continues to wrestle the same way as before.


----------



## Oracle

Fuck there must be a lot of callups if they are gonna do a hard restart and change all the titles


----------



## ProjectGargano

Cameron Grimes didn't took a shower yet? Yikes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Get that damn Ted DiBiase to steal the title


----------



## Reservoir Angel

So... Imperium to the main roster after WrestleMania it looks like. Especially if Gunther loses to LA Knight.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oracle said:


> Fuck there must be a lot of callups if they are gonna do a hard restart and change all the titles



Looks like it's going back to black and gold to me. Grimes, Dakota and Raquel, MSK, Io and or KLR probably, like bro wtf.


----------



## Oracle

Reservoir Angel said:


> So... Imperium to the main roster after WrestleMania it looks like. Especially if Gunther loses to LA Knight.


No way they only just came over from UK


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If TA and Imperium go up, Cora to win?


----------



## ThirdMan

Io and KLR be all like, _"We don't want those stinky pre-show tag-titles!"_


----------



## Oracle

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If TA and Imperium go up, Cora to win?


Id genuinely be shocked if they put the title on her no way she's ready


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Oracle said:


> Id genuinely be shocked if they put the title on her no way she's ready


Just the way they have talked up Io and KLR, they may be building up to the shock.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Show's been mostly fun so far, although Tony/Ciampa was just fine and nothing special. Liked the ladder match a lot, even though it was sloppy at points, and Grimes winning is great. And the tag match was a wild spotfest in a good way. I like the Creed Brothers, they are wild and look unsafe at points, but they are fun as fuck to watch toss guys around. And that cannonball made me laugh.


----------



## Oracle

im gonna pick KLR to win


----------



## ThirdMan

All I'm gonna say is, it would be asking a LOT of a very-green Cora Jade to carry the NXT women's division. Having Mandy as champ is already pushing it.


----------



## ThirdMan

Very sleepy crowd, for the most part. Won't even give much for Io.


----------



## SAMCRO

At some point is Cora ever gonna actually ride the skateboard? she literally just carries it around, why give her a gimmick that she can't even do right?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Why does Cora Jade do a skateboarding gimmick, surround herself with skateboarders, and then they all ride down to the ring while she skips holding her skateboard? 

If they wanna do a punk rock gimmick, just do that without the skateboard??


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> All I'm gonna say is, it would be asking a LOT of a very-green Cora Jade to carry the NXT women's division. Having Mandy as champ is already pushing it.


The only way I see it is if she is a provisional champ, who will lose it to a heel KLR, Ivy, Tiffany or Nikkita.


----------



## Oracle

The fuck is that jacket she's wearing


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mandy


----------



## SAMCRO

Dr. Middy said:


> Why does Cora Jade do a skateboarding gimmick, surround herself with skateboarders, and then they all ride down to the ring while she skips holding her skateboard?
> 
> If they wanna do a punk rock gimmick, just do that without the skateboard??


Shes literally the biggest poser ever, acts like some hardcore skateboarder but can't actually ride one, so she just carries it around. I seriously don't get why they don't ditch the skateboard gimmick if shes incapable of actually riding one.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The only way I see it is if she is a provisional champ, who will lose it to a heel KLR, Ivy, Tiffany or Nikkita.


Tiffany's very green as well, and has a very weak gimmick (yes, worse than faux-skateboarder). KLR would be fine, if they're not sending her to main for a while. Io needs to go up.


----------



## La Parka

there’s paint on ya title mandy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> Tiffany's very green as well, and has a very weak gimmick (yes, worse than faux-skateboarder). KLR would be fine, if they're not sending her to main for a while. Io needs to go up.


or


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510306367231479813


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cora


----------



## sara sad

The new title actually looks good.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510323929017114624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510324185482121222

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510324513610866691


----------



## ProjectGargano

Cora doesn't know how to throw a punch, right?


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Shes literally the biggest poser ever, acts like some hardcore skateboarder but can't actually ride one, so she just carries it around. I seriously don't get why they don't ditch the skateboard gimmick if shes incapable of actually riding one.


Except she rode it all the time on 205 Live before she made tv. That’s a Shawn thing I’m thinking with nxt and her not riding it.

It’s still crazy she went from a mini undertaker goth girl in AEW to this lol


----------



## Mainboy

Feels very weird to watch a ppv on Saturday night at this time in the UK.


----------



## La Parka

I just don’t understand why they gave the girl a skateboard.

The entrance was over like 10 mins ago and all I keep thinking about is the idiotic decision to give someone a skateboarding gimmick that can’t skate.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ProjectGargano said:


> Cora doesn't know how to throw a punch, right?


Wait till you see Shane's punches vs Seth later. Book it Vince.


----------



## NotAllThere

Haven't watched NXT in a year or more. Am I wrong in thinking they are trying to play on AJ Lee with a lot of Cora Jade's mannerism's?


----------



## wwetna1

That announce table may have bad placement. Both of them just landed back first into it catching the other girls off the top


----------



## Sincere

Mandy about to break Cora's neck trying to hold the vertical suplex...


----------



## ProjectGargano

This match has 2 faces, a good one when Io and Kay are in the ring and an horrible one when Mandy and Cora are.


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> That announce table may have bad placement. Both of them just landed back first into it catching the other girls off the top


The table is in a TERRIBLE spot. Nowhere near enough room for the woman to do dives there safely.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I think Cora could improve in due time, she's only 21, but man is she not good at all right now. Watching her wrestle only solidifies that to me, that thez press alone was horrific.

And I don't really see what people see in Mandy. She's just hot, but doesn't come across as much of anything other than that, hell Gigi feels like she has a lot more personality in the same stable. And she's really exactly the same as she was on the main roster.

We know why Kay Lee Ray and Io are there.


----------



## La Parka

KLR got some balls to let that chick do that move to her.

After seeing how she threw a punch I’d be like naw


----------



## ProjectGargano

La Parka said:


> KLR got some balls to let that chick do that move to her.
> 
> After seeing how she threw a punch I’d be like naw


That move requires more of the person (Kay) who suffers it than Cora.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Did Cora missed it completely?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Io is the best thing in this match


----------



## La Parka

ProjectGargano said:


> Did Cora missed it completely?


Yes


----------



## fabi1982

Many was really scared for that spanish fly


----------



## wwetna1

La Parka said:


> KLR got some balls to let that chick do that move to her.
> 
> After seeing how she threw a punch I’d be like naw


Considering Cora is more of a Shawn product than a black and gold, I think it’s more a case of the orton thing. There is no point to lay it in at all like black and gold tried to do to look cool. Cora has been in this, hardcore matches, war games, and she’s hurt no one


----------



## La Parka

I love Barrett durning Mandy matches.

he reminds me of the good old days with the king.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Io going up then


----------



## Oracle

What the actual fuck?


----------



## wwetna1

Damn I’m shocked Mandy won, I’m glad but I thought she was like the last choice they would use


----------



## Sincere

La Parka said:


> KLR got some balls to let that chick do that move to her.
> 
> After seeing how she threw a punch I’d be like naw


That move was basically all KLR


----------



## wwetna1

Mandy winning is also a great well if Mandy did it with her WWE seasoning, then Dolph will too right?


----------



## Oracle

It makes ZERO sense why you would have them drop the tag belts now


----------



## wwetna1

Sincere said:


> That move was basically all KLR


Still crazy to take it on the base of the apron if you’re not sure about the person doing it .


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hey look a good booking decision. Finally.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Shock of the night has been Grimes. I thought they would move him up.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Io going up then


She'd _better_, after putting freakin' Mandy over.

I'm just borderline shocked how poor Mandy's basic footwork is after so many years in the business. She's barely better than Cora, to be honest.


----------



## december_blue

Mandy's best match yet. Her run in NXT has done wonders for her.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That wasn't very good. Cora needs to be on that traveling NXT Florida circuit they used to do, she is ROUGH.

I guess Mandy draws some because she's hot or some shit? Because I don't really get having the developmental women's title on her for so long after being around on the main roster for years.

I just do not understand what people see in her outside of looks.


----------



## sara sad

I knew Mandy was retaining.

But I Did not expect for Io to be the one pinned (clean as well)

Damn.


----------



## Mr316

How fucking cringe


----------



## La Parka

Feuding over a fan poll lmao


----------



## Sincere

Wtf is this storyline


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, it looks like Imperium's going up. Good luck, GUNTHER.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This fucking theme lol


----------



## VanillaRice10

By gawd Mandy and Cora are sexy! Can I have em both?


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> This fucking theme lol


It's just so QUIET. Sounds like movie temp music.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> Well, it looks like Imperium's going up. Good luck, GUNTHER.


New theme - main confirmed


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Yup, still hate the new Imperium theme. Hate it bad.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Gunther looks in great shape, good for him.

But where the hell is his theme? It's a free use song, it costs 0 to use it.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> New theme - main confirmed


I'm fine with all three going up. Long overdue.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Is it weird that for someone who legit counts the Miz as easily one of my favourite WWE superstars, I always find LA Knight really fucking insufferable?


----------



## La Parka

Dr. Middy said:


> Gunther looks in great shape, good for him.
> 
> But where the hell is his theme? It's a free use song, it costs 0 to use it.


Who’s Gunther


----------



## Dr. Middy

La Parka said:


> Who’s Gunther


I'm trying to get used to that name, don't make me sad that he isn't Walter anymore


----------



## TMTT

WALTER vs. Eli Drake would be so much better.


----------



## december_blue

I wasn't and still am not bothered about the name change. But it does seem like some of the mystique around Gunther is gone.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Havent watched since black and gold era ended.
Show has been alright so far. And damn Walter has lost some weight. 😳

Btw Eli Drake looks great.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TMTT said:


> WALTER vs. Eli Drake would be so much better.


----------



## La Parka

Unpopular opinion but WALTER looked better when he was fat (at least as a wrestler)


----------



## RogueSlayer

Mandy Rose has to be the most improved performer in the entire company, she's gone from someone I didn't give two shits about to the one of the most must see acts in the entire company.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TA and Imperium STAY


----------



## Oracle

RogueSlayer said:


> Mandy Rose has to be the most improved performer in the entire company, she's gone from someone I didn't give two shits about to the one of the most must see acts in the entire company.


Yeah I don't get the hate she actually looks and carries herself like a champion sure she's not that good in ring but I can overlook that for the other stuff she does.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510309487940415493


----------



## ThirdMan

Glad they didn't job GUNTHER out. It was never going to be one of his best matches with LA Knight as his opponent (not that Knight is necessarily a bad worker), but it was solid enough.


----------



## Sincere




----------



## TMTT

Gunther's new theme song should be.


----------



## ThirdMan

december_blue said:


> I wasn't and still am not bothered about the name change. But it does seem like some of the mystique around Gunther is gone.


Part of it is that he's wrestling much more regularly now, and is no longer a "special attraction". Thus, he probably can't work quite as brutal a style in his matches, because he doesn't have as much recovery time as he did in NXT UK.


----------



## ThirdMan

Chainsaw Bronny.


----------



## TMTT

Bobby Roode is jacked.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Know it's inevitable that he wins, but really hope Breakker loses this. I just am not a fan of the guy and he's just not a 'face of the brand' type talent as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Dr. Middy

Gunther/Knight was pretty decent, but nothing more than that. 

I think LA Knight's match with Grimes is probably his ceiling


----------



## Sincere

Styrofoam? Lame. Should have used actual wood.


----------



## TMTT

Sincere said:


> Styrofoam? Lame. Should have used actual wood.


Yes, you can break that with your hands.


----------



## SAMCRO

Whoa Ziggler bringing back his OG attire? nice! never liked the long tights on him.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Scott to come down and even the odds, with a herd of cows.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Wanna bet that Rick and Scott come down and beat up Roode when he tries to get involved? Would be a cool ass spot to do.


----------



## Sincere

TMTT said:


> Yes, you can break that with your hands.


He used a chainsaw...


----------



## TMTT

HBK lite is here.


----------



## NotAllThere

Reservoir Angel said:


> Know it's inevitable that he wins, but really hope Breakker loses this. I just am not a fan of the guy and he's just not a 'face of the brand' type talent as far as I'm concerned.


He is still green. No one really looked like fotc talent when they first started working. I think there is a lot of potential there, have to give him a chance and see if he can go higher.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Scott to come down and even the odds, with a herd of cows.


When that story started last night, I thought it was gonna be about drunkenly tipping cows over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The only thing more dangerous than a live mic in a Steiner's hand is a chainsaw.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510334691399933956*


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Dolph Ziggler being presented as a big deal in 2022.
Never would have thought about that happening.

Edit: well that looked scary.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That looked like a botch, which Ziggler improvised well to.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The veteran's tonight (Ciampa and Ziggler). carrying a lot of their matches.


----------



## Sincere

This is indistinguishable from a normal Dolph filler TV match so far


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Bron is gonna be a mega star. I hope when he comes up to the main roster they change his last name to Steiner. He does need to clean up some stuff though in the ring


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Dolph Ziggler being presented as a big deal in 2022.
> Never would have thought about that happening.
> 
> Edit: well that looked scary.


I mean, Ziggler is a former world champ...


----------



## ProjectGargano

The crowd is sleeping, this is their main event ...jeez


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This match is slow, NGL.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No one sells a spear like Ziggler


----------



## Oracle

How's that not a DQ? 

lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

My goodness, Bron is an athletic freak


----------



## TMTT

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Bron is gonna be a mega star. I hope when he comes up to the main roster they change his last name to Steiner. He does need to clean up some stuff though in the ring


Only one that could be on the level of Reigns and Lesnar.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oracle said:


> How's that not a DQ?
> 
> lol


AEW rules have taken over


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

People kicking out of finishers. NXT didnt change i see.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TMTT said:


> Only one that could be on the level of Reigns and Lesnar.


You have underestimated Veer


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is fantastic


----------



## God Movement

Definitely should have been a DQ. Stupid booking will never get defended by me.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

"Hey, how do we make our new face look good?"
"I dunno, just have him kick out of multiple finishers in a row, fuck it."

Aka the SuperCena school of face booking.


----------



## TMTT

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> You have underestimated Veer


Who?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Lmao he was beaten with a superkick?


----------



## sailord

I've enjoyed the ppv for me personally the ladder match has been my favorite. Oh shit they had Ziggler win


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So is Bron going up now? I'm confused,


----------



## Oracle

Well Im gonna guess Bron is Main roster bound


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wow....Bron lost, unreal


----------



## God Movement

Horrible decision for Ziggler to go over here, with all of these eyes on the show, you want Breakker to go over.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Way to bury your new hot prospect.


----------



## SAMCRO

Huh? what? what sense does it make for Ziggler to retain here?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Bron has to be called up, the man is over with the crowd. Good match


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, that was certainly a choice. A few miscues aside, good match, weird decision on the finish.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Gay as fuck, fuck this show.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Well.... fuck me shitless....


----------



## Chelsea

HOLY SHIT, I LOVE IT!

Thank you, Dolph!

YESSSSSS!


----------



## TMTT

Bron should have won, Ziggler has nothing to gain from this win.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Huh? what? what sense does it make for Ziggler to retain here?


My only guess is they are bringing him up after Mania


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Bron Breakker gives me Jason Jordan vibes. Dont know if he really gonna end up as a big player.
Main event was decent.


----------



## Kishido

That was a stupid decision... Dunno what WWE is planning.


----------



## Oracle

It was an okay show nothing outstanding or anything crowd was dead as fuck best match was easily the ladder match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TMTT said:


> Who?


The living meme


----------



## sara sad

???

Makes no sense.


----------



## december_blue

Well, shit. I didn't see Ziggler retaining. Bron has to be going up?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Bron Breakker gives me Jason Jordan vibes. Dont know if he really gonna end up as a big player.
> Main event was decent.


Lol Bron is nothing like Jason


----------



## Reservoir Angel

So are we to assume that Breakker is going to be turning up on next week's RAW? Can't think of any other reason to have Ziggler go over him here other than he's not going to be in NXT after this.


----------



## SAMCRO

If Bron's not being called up i don't get this decision at all, having your new hot prospect losing now twice to a main roster midcarder who barely gets wins.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Kishido said:


> That was a stupid decision... Dunno what WWE is planning.


Pretty sure they're calling him up


----------



## ThirdMan

They should've at least had Ziggler or Roode hit Bron with a foreign-object if Dolph was gonna win.

I don't know...I guess Vince wants Bron already?


----------



## Erik.

Tuned in for the main event to see BRON hype.

Green as goose shit. 

But damn sky can be the limit for him. Great athleticism and strength in his move-set and only 24 years old. 

Thought it was the wrong decision for him to lose - and moving him up to the main roster would be an even worse decision. Developmental is MADE for him. He needs to keep improving, gain more and more experience without being overexposed. He'll get there and with the right focus and the right booking, will be the star we can all see.


----------



## december_blue

Bron is the future and he's risen to the occasion every time thus far, but calling him up now seems a bit soon, no?


----------



## Oracle

People on reddit saying Bron could be Seths opponent tonight


----------



## sailord

The ladder match was the best match for me personally


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

december_blue said:


> Bron is the future and he's risen to the occasion every time thus far, but calling him up now seems a bit soon, no?


"IF" Waller is injured, that is maybe your top 2 new guys gone.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol Bron is nothing like Jason


Well both got no personality so you are wrong.jk.
Both are above average wrestlers. Tell me why Bron is the next megastar. Is it the look and the muscles?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I guess Vince wants Bron right now. Put the NXT Championship on Melo and have him carry the show.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Damn. Dolph was +600 to retain! I won bets on Mandy Rose and Tony D'Angelo.


----------



## ThirdMan

sailord said:


> The ladder match was the best match for me personally


I think most will agree that the ladder match was far-and-away the best on the show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oracle said:


> People on reddit saying Bron could be Seths opponent tonight


Lol no


----------



## SAMCRO

Oracle said:


> People on reddit saying Bron could be Seths opponent tonight


LOL that would be horrible, not cause i don't like Bron but cause if anyone comes out to face Seth other than Cody they're getting booed outta the fucking building, you don't wanna put that on your next big babyface star.


----------



## sailord

SAMCRO said:


> LOL that would be horrible, not cause i don't like Bron but cause if anyone comes out to face Seth other than Cody they're getting booed outta the fucking building, you don't wanna put that on your next big babyface star.


I agree tho don't think if undertaker came out he would be getting booed out of the building. Every time Seth has been on raw Cody chants have broken out


----------



## fabi1982

SAMCRO said:


> LOL that would be horrible, not cause i don't like Bron but cause if anyone comes out to face Seth other than Cody they're getting booed outta the fucking building, you don't wanna put that on your next big babyface star.


This would basically ruin Bron before he has the chance to show anything on the main roster.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If Bron is going with Ciampa, maybe that explains why Melo dropped his belt tonight.


----------



## American_Nightmare

NXT needs to run house shows so that people like Mandy, Cora, etc. can get better.


----------



## Chelsea

The only outcome I didn't really like was MSK winning the tag titles.

Everything else was perfect and I'm so happy that Dolph Ziggler, Mandy Rose, Cameron Grimes and Dakota Kai are champions.

Thank you, HBK.


----------



## TD Stinger

I didn't think Bron was going up this early but after losing that match, he's got to be going. Having him lose and stay in NXT would be the dumbest thing imaginable.

As for the show, overall I thought it was pretty fun.

The Ladder match was insane and I even loved all of the extras getting involved as well. And as a Cameron Grimes mark, I couldn't be happier for him.

Ciampa vs. D'Angelo was good and rode off the emotion of this being Ciampa's final match in NXT. It's just I wish it could have been longer and had more stuff going for if that's the end for Ciampa.

The 3 Way Tag had consistently good action but it didn't feel like the crowd really got into things until the final few minutes where these guys really went all out. MSK winning is questionable to me. I like them, but I would have rather seen them crown the Creeds or just keep the belts on Imperium.

The Fatal Four Way Women's match was clunky here and there but turned into a fun match. All of the women had their moments to shine. Mandy winning felt obvious. I don't really know who the next Women's Champion should be. Io's great but she doesn't need to be in NXT at this point. I like KLR but even as a better wrestler, I don't see her being a more interesting champion than Mandy. Cora feels like the person they want to be the next Champion, but even if she's improving, she's not ready yet.

Gunter vs. LA was a good match that really got good down the stretch with Gunther's brutal offense and Knight's strength and athleticism.

Breakker vs. Ziggler was good at times but also ugly as well. The botch at the beginning of the match was scary. And the match had this clunky nature throughout, mostly on Bron. By the closing stretch it got pretty fun with the constant nearfalls and big moves, but this could have been better.

Overall, for NXT's 1st big show in front of fans in about 2 years, this was a fun time though could have been better.


----------



## ThirdMan

sailord said:


> I agree tho don't think if undertaker came out he would be getting booed out of the building. Every time Seth has been on raw Cody chants have broken out


If Cody wasn't the opponent, The Undertaker is about the only wrestler that the fans in the stadium wouldn't shit all over.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolph Ziggler RETAINED the NXT TITLE!!!

FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Well both got no personality so you are wrong.jk.
> Both are above average wrestlers. Tell me why Bron is the next megastar. Is it the look and the muscles?


You are very clueless


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm very drunk right now but Bron lost?????? What the actual fuck????? What the fuck is the logic with this shit?????? Unless he's going to RAW.


Fuck Dolph Ziggler the noodle haired cunt.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ziggler saving NXT 2.0 with his top-quality work.

You'd love to see it 

Tommaso Ciampa did his very best trying to carry the show over the past several months, so hopefully both members of the Dirty Dawgs can steer the ship in his place a little while longer now that he got his emotional swan song earlier today.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You are very clueless


Instead of writing nonsense explain me why he is considered as the next megastar. I just want to know. Im here for a nice conversation and the only thing you got is this bullshit.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Oracle said:


> People on reddit saying Bron could be Seths opponent tonight


"Hey, we've got 150,000 diehard wrestling fans all coming out to this show tonight expecting Cody Rhodes. Let's swerve 'em and put the guy we want to be the next FOTC out there instead, I'm sure they'll appreciate the nice surprise."


----------



## DaSlacker

Maybe Bron Breakker is gonna be in Edge's new faction, if the reports are true.


----------



## toontownman

Some surprising results tonight no doubt. 

A lot of people you would expect to be getting the main roster call not only won but won titles. 

Bron has to be called up unless they just wanted to swerve for swerve sakes. I like the wins for Dakota/Gonzalez and Grimes but they are all beyond done in NXT. Pointless wins imo but I guess they can't call everyone up. 

Enjoyed the womens match and thought they did well. Ladder match was excellent (hope Waller is ok) as was the tag, definitely didn't need MSK winning though. Where the fuck were Pretty Deadly? pretty gutted about that. Mad they didn't debut them at Stand and Deliver. 

Tony still needs a posse to be credible. Hope that happens soon.

Don't mind Dolph and Roode sticking around, not sure who the baby face is to step up to Dolph though if Breaker goes up. 

Overall a subpar takeover on average but still very watchable 

7/10


----------



## Stellar

Mandy Rose still your NXT Women's Champion! Sucks that Toxic Attraction lost the tag team titles but at the same time Dakota holds a belt again. The thing is that Raquel and Dakota should have moved up from NXT awhile back.

Glad that Grimes won the NA Championship. Hopefully Grayson Waller is okay. That landing on to the ladder and him screaming after looked/sounded brutal. Having Hayes lose the title here was smart. Now they can do Grimes vs. Hayes in the future with Hayes claiming that he didn't lose it in a regular match.

The only reason why I could imagine them having MSK win the belts here is because they need them more than the other two tag teams. The Dusty Cup officially feels like a complete waste. Creed Brothers win, get their tag team title opportunity changed in to triple threat with MSK involved and MSK wins the belts over them. It's BS. I was excited for 2 of the 3 Rascalz going to NXT but they have been pushed very hard.

Enjoyed Tony D vs. Ciampa. Looks like Ciampa is moving on from NXT.

Speaking of "moving on from NXT", surely that is the plan with Bronson after him losing. Maybe he gets a rematch and wins the title then. With Gunther and other heels waiting in the shadows surely Zigglers reign isn't going to last a whole lot longer. TBH, if it's not Bronson that beats Ziggler hopefully it's Solo Sikoa.


----------



## TMTT

Delete


----------



## epfou1

Just watched the ppv replay. I couldnt watch it live. This is the first time i've watched nxt 2.0 and am very impressed with a couple of wrestlers.

Gunther looks like a slim down version of NXT UK champ Walter. Very impressed with his power. His opponent looks very similar to Eli Drake from impact wrestling. Good showing from him too.


----------



## TripleG

For the life of me, I just had a hard time getting into this show. The biggest problem was that there were too many multi-person pinball matches. The Ladder Match, the Ladies 4 way, and the 3 Way tag all felt like people bouncing around like Tigger on crack and except for Mandy Rose's new character (which I had not seen prior to this) and the corner people in the Ladder match, nobody really stood out. If you held a gun to my head and asked me to tell you who did what spots in the 3 way tag, I'd be a dead man because everyone just blended together. 

And if they wanted to get me back into NXT, they kind of failed as Ciampa, one of the guys I am interested in, is apparently leaving, and Bron Breakker, ultimately lost. 

WrestleMania made me want to check out Raw tonight for the first time in two years. This show did nothing to make me want to get back into NXT.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

epfou1 said:


> Just watched the ppv replay. I couldnt watch it live. This is the first time i've watched nxt 2.0 and am very impressed with a couple of wrestlers.
> 
> Gunther looks like a slim down version of NXT UK champ Walter. Very impressed with his power. His opponent looks very similar to Eli Drake from impact wrestling. Good showing from him too.


Gunther is Walter. He had a name change.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I enjoyed the womens 4 way title match and didn't have much attachment to who would end up winning. Mandy retaining ended up being the best option though retrospectively I think.

Toxic Attraction losing the belts to Dakota/Raquel wasn't bad, but comedy act Wendy Choo causing it was bad. Toxic regaining the belts on Tuesday was the right call all things considered.


----------

